# Maths tutoring and Counselling in Spain?



## Lynnie (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,
I am thinking of taking the plunge and moving to Spain from the UK. I earn my living by teaching private Maths to children and adults (all levels). I also am a counsellor/therapist. I am currently doing an A level in Spanish but am not confident enough yet to work in Spanish.
Would I get either Maths work or private clients for counselling in Spain? Are there enough British people wanting counselling?

Would be really useful to hear of anyone else counselling or tutoring in Spain,

Thanks very much,
Lynnie


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lynnie said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking of taking the plunge and moving to Spain from the UK. I earn my living by teaching private Maths to children and adults (all levels). I also am a counsellor/therapist. I am currently doing an A level in Spanish but am not confident enough yet to work in Spanish.
> Would I get either Maths work or private clients for counselling in Spain? Are there enough British people wanting counselling?
> 
> ...


I think I need therapy!
Well if you're actually looking for ex pat areas then you need to stick to the costas, areas such as Benidorm and thereabouts. There are weekly british newspapers that you can advertise in such as the Costa Blanca News and similar for the CDS.

I'm not sure about Maths tutoring to be honest, but I could certainly have done with some therapy when I first arrived here ... it was quite stressful!!!

Heres a link to the newspapers. There are classified sections

Costa Blanca News Online - Spain's leading international weekly
SUR in English


----------



## DeeBee6961 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Counselling.*

Hi Lynnie,

I work as a counsellor in Spain. I live in the north-west and, having twelve years of counselling experience from England (deaf organisation, hospitals, GPs, Social Services etc.), I now work as counsellor by phone. I feel that as a counsellor in Spain, it is best to charge a much lower hourly rate than the english equivalent of forty pounds +, since many of my clients are receiving spanish wages. You did also say therapist but didn't go into what this includes - Indian head massage, rheiki, crystal therapy.......etc.. Looking at the expat sites is always a good way, to see what people are interested in.


----------

